# Looking for Coilovers for my 89' Sentra



## NicKruse (Nov 10, 2016)

I am currently driving a 1989 Nissan Sentra mainly just as a project but sometimes I will drive it to get to work or school. I am looking for some adjustable coilovers to put my wheels on and get her lowered. I have looked into lowering springs but 2" drop does not seem like enough especially with the weight of the car I am not sure how they would turn out. I would also like to be a tad lower aswell as being able adjust the height. I have been looking around and asking some friends and I have not been able to find any coilovers for this car. If anyone could help at all that would be great and much appreciated!


----------

